# Turnip prices at 568!



## PhantomRose (Apr 11, 2020)

There'll be an entrance fee of *any *of the following (just one!): Celeste DIY's (except aries rocking chair)/A golden tool/ (not slingshot) Large star fragment/x3 any zodiac frags (not ariesf ragments) for *TWO *trips, for anyone interested!

There is a brick path straight up from the airport to nooks - please stay on it! Please drop your fee as soon as you leave the airport!  I have lots of items on the ground/flowers so if I see anyone stray away or take items I will instantly dc everyone  I've heard too many horror stories of people just being robbed blind! ;-;

Let me know if you'd like to drop by and I'll pm you a dodo code!


----------



## RandomWeeb (Apr 11, 2020)

are you still open? Also is the entrance fee *all *of the things listed or either


----------



## lapaa (Apr 11, 2020)

I could bring a golden slingshot? ^^ if you're still open


----------



## PhantomRose (Apr 11, 2020)

RandomWeeb said:


> are you still open? Also is the entrance fee *all *of the things listed or either


ANY of the items! not all!!!



lapaa said:


> I could bring a golden slingshot? ^^ if you're still open


I'll open for ya!


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come over if you're still open, I can bring a large star fragment


----------



## shfq (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, i can bring gold watering can. Let me know if this work.


----------



## kotinni (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello! I can bring a gold watering can if you still want one more? Can also pay NMT or IGB if that’s ok? Don’t have the other stuff you are looking for


----------



## a pomeranian (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I bring NMT or something instead? I'm igpoor lol


----------



## ThomasTheNerd (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey I'd like to come by please, if you're still open?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

I can bring a large star fragment with me.


----------



## PhantomRose (Apr 12, 2020)

ThomasTheNerd said:


> Hey I'd like to come by please, if you're still open?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> I can bring a large star fragments with me.


I'm sorry but I've moved onto the next day! thank you to everyone who came along!


----------

